
I traveled to Iran as a solo woman; & here are myths that I found need debunking - miraj
http://matadornetwork.com/life/traveled-iran-solo-woman-myths-found-seriously-need-debunking/
======
cygx
I'd imagine the situation for the average Muslim (or at least nominal Muslim)
and foreign travellers that toe the line would be somewhat similar to the
experience in the German Democratic Republic.

I suspect the situation is rather different for, say, gay people, atheists,
Baha'i or, given the subject at hand, women in more tribal areas.

